# Help me with a quick Kindle Fire experiment please?



## dweis (May 14, 2012)

Can one of you kind kindle fire owners try a quick experiment so I can tell if my fire has a problem or if they all behave this way? My kindle fire "clicks" when there is no sound for 4 seconds.

Experiment: Plug in headphones and put them on. Turn master volume all the way down. Start playing a song (even tho you wont be able to hear it). After a bit press pause. After about four seconds of being paused do you hear a faint click or pop? Press play to resume playback. Do you immediately hear another faint click or pop?

I believe the Kindle fire is turning the audio output off automatically after 4 seconds without sound, then immediately turning audio output back on when sound resumes. Unfortunately this activating/deactivating of audio produces a click/pop. Not a big deal, but can be annoying at times.

Please let me know your results. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes.  I don't think it tales four seconds, it's very quick.  Very soft click.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I had to listen very very closely and I had to turn my air conditioning off to hear it.  . Very very soft light click and I can't even make it out every time I do the experiment. My hearing on the soft stuff is probably not the best anymore and I can't stick the head phones in my ear, so I still have some outside noise slightly. 

And like Betsy, it didn't take 4 seconds, but it was right away after hitting pause and then again hitting play. Not every time though.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

For me it was

1) Very noticeable. I thought it must be your Kindle Fire but after trying it out - yes, you can definitely hear a single pop/click and it's definitely annoying.

2) 4 seconds after pausing it popped once.

3) On pressing resume it popped immediately.


----------



## dweis (May 14, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your time!  From this feedback I am going to assume that this is semi-normal for kindle fires and I will be content with what I have.  Who knows, maybe a future firmware upgrade will fix this.  If nothing else, the timeout should be much greater than 4 seconds before cutting audio output, maybe a minute or so.

Thanks for your time and feedback all! (especially abhi who convinced me I wasn't insane! LOL)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

dweis,

glad we could help!

Be sure to let Amazon know that you'd like this changed.  (Tap on the Gear > More > Help & Feedback > Feedback.  There's a form there you can fill out.

Betsy


----------

